# Kajak Mitangel trööt



## Schutenpiet (3. August 2008)

#h Moin an die Kajakflotte hier im Board.
Nachdem sich immer mehr für ein Kajak entscheiden, macht es meiner Meinung nach Sinn, hier einen Trööt als Mitangel Vermittlung einzurichten.

Bei der Wettervorhersage werde ich heute nachmittag an die Küste fahren wahrscheinlich Dazendorf. hat noch jemand Lust, eine Runde zu paddeln?

Peter


----------



## Torsk1 (3. August 2008)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*

Finde ich gut den Thread:m

Vielleicht ist ja einer in den nächsten Tagen hier oben an der Flensburger Förde, oder Dk.
Würde mich dann anschließen#6
Ich hätte auch mal Lust für ne Tour durch den Alsensund, nur alleine traue ich mich das nicht.....


----------



## Schutenpiet (3. August 2008)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*

So ..trocken und heile zurück.
War heute nicht in Dazendorf, sondern unterhalb Sierksdorf und hab die Kante dort abgeschleppt, und geblinkert.
|gr: Die ganze Küste war eingezäunt von den Fischern ...
Netze, ohne Ende.
Hatte zwi Bisse in 3 1/2 Stunden. Der erste könnte ein Dorsche gewesen sein ;+ weiss ich aber nicht sicher, und der zweite war bei ca. 4 m Wassertiefe eine Makrele von ca. 30 cm, die aber mit der Schnur um meinen Treibanker geschwommen ist....und dann hat sie4 sich verabschiedet .
Als kröneneden Abschluss sah ich eine schwarze Wetterwand aufziehen, und im Vorwege gabs reichlich Bft´s aus süd mit Schaumkronen auf den Wellen...
Also ab an Land, ...:m aber die Stelle merk ich mir..und ich komm wieder :q

Peter


----------



## Schutenpiet (7. August 2008)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*

Wenn der Wind passt werde ich wohl am Sonntag paddeln fahren
#h  will einer mit?

Peter


----------



## Schutenpiet (10. September 2008)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*

Nächsten Sonntag geht's an die Küste wenn das Wetter mitspielt.
Will noch jemand los ??
Peter. |wavey:


----------



## kh61 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*

Hallo Peter,
habe zwar nur ein Belly... aber vielleicht kann ich mich dir ja anschließen. Die anderen Bellykapitäne wollen anscheinend noch nicht los.
Wollte Samstag Nachmittag bis Abend und Sonntag (Zeit egal) paddeln. Wann genau und wo willst denn paddeln?

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Schutenpiet (13. September 2008)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*

@kh61: ich will spontan je nach wetter entscheiden, wo ich hinfahre.
Will am Sonntag so gegen 14:00 irgendwo an der Küste sein.
Der Wind mit 3-4 aus NO macht das Ganze nicht einfacher..aber schaun wir mal. Schick doch mal ´ne PN mit Handynr. dann ruf ich So vormittag noch mal durch 

Peter


----------



## Schutenpiet (14. September 2008)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*

Wetter ist gut, 3 aus NNO also ab nach Dahme..
Vielleicht kommt ja noch jemand spontan dazu |wavey:

Peter


----------



## Schutenpiet (14. September 2008)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*

So ..endlich wieder zuhause..ein kurzer Bericht der DGZRLKS.
Für alle, die spenden möchten.. das heißt Deutsche Gesellschaft zur Rettungfür lebensmüde kitesurfer  :m
Heute hatte ich mir wegen der widrigen Witterungsverhältnisse als Angelrevier Pelzerhaken ausgesucht. Obwohl die Bucht bei den vorherrschenden Winden schön geschützt liegt, und ich alles probiert habe, war mir nicht mal ein Kontakt vergönnt.
Dafür gab es innerhalb von 3 Stunden 2 Mistwettergebiete, die beim durchziehen ordentlich Wind(bis 6Bft min.) mitbrachten.
Da sah man um die Ecke rum auch schon so´n paar Drachen hochsteigen, an denen ganze Menschen hingen, die ganz ohne Hilfsmotor und Paddel auf die Bucht rausdüsten. |bigeyes
Nach einer Weile fiel mir auf, dass da draussen irgendwas auf dem Wasser trieb, was irgendwie aussah, als wenn da zwei Surfer im Wasser liegen, oder... ein Kiter.
Ich entschloss mich, mal zu schauen, warum der nicht wieder losfuhr. Als ich bis auf ca. 100 m heran war, sah ich, wie der gute Mann versuchte, schwimmend seine Gerätschaften an Land zu schleppen. Bei ablandigem Wind in teilweise den genannten Stärken mit voll entfaltetem Kitedrachen.
Als ich ihn fragte, ob ich ihm helfen könne, sagte er,: das schaff ich schon...|kopfkrat Nachdem ich ihm erklärt hatte, dass er sich mitten in der Strömung befindet, und er es mit Sicherheit nicht nach Pelzerhaken schafft  "durfte" ich ihn dann doch freundlicherweise mit meinem Kajak in Schlepp nehmen. Mich als Frontmotor und den Kiter als Hecktrieb schafften wir den Rückweg in ca. 20-25 MInuten..
Er selbst war aber zum Zeitpunkt meines Eintreffens schon bestimmt eine halbe Stunde am paddeln... na ja.
Als ich so mit der Beute im Schlepp den Strand erreiche werde ich gleich von Klaus (KH61) begrüsst. Er und seine Frau haben das ganze Schauspiel von Land aus beobachtet.
Vielleicht gibt´s sogar noch Bilder.
So wurde aus meiner grünen Schute ein Schiff der DGZRLKS.
Welch erhebender Augenblick :q:q
Das macht mal wieder deutlich, wie man sich in solch einer Situation durch die äußeren Einflüsse täuschen lässt: Ich bin überzeugt davon, dass der Surfer das Gefühl hatte, er würde in irgendeiner Form vorwärts kommen.. das liegt aber daran, dass durch die Strömung und den Wind der Eindruck entsteht, dass man schwimmend ganz flott unterwegs ist...aber das ist ein Trugschluß ! Dadurch, dass man Geschwindigkeit durchs Wasser macht, aber in Wirklichkeit keine Geschwindigkeit über Grund !! Die Orientierung zur Küste fällt durch den tiefen Blickwinkel auch sehr dürftig aus. Im schlimmsten Fall hätte der gute Mann morgen in der Zeitung gestanden.
Dies sollte aber auch Mahnung an alle sein, die glauben, sie beherrschen jede Situation im Belly oder Kajak oder Schlauchi, oder eventuell sogar schwimmend.
Zum Glück ist alles gut gegangen, und ich hoffe darauf, daß mich eventuell auch mal einer sieht, und dann auch kommt um zu helfen... das wäre mir Lohn genug.

Peter


----------



## hornhechteutin (15. September 2008)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*

Moin Moin ,


AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> So ..endlich wieder zuhause..ein kurzer Bericht der DGZRLKS.
> Für alle, die spenden möchten.. das heißt Deutsche Gesellschaft zur Rettungfür lebensmüde kitesurfer  :m
> Heute hatte ich mir wegen der widrigen Witterungsverhältnisse als Angelrevier Pelzerhaken ausgesucht. Obwohl die Bucht bei den vorherrschenden Winden schön geschützt liegt, und ich alles probiert habe, war mir nicht mal ein Kontakt vergönnt.
> Dafür gab es innerhalb von 3 Stunden 2 Mistwettergebiete, die beim durchziehen ordentlich Wind(bis 6Bft min.) mitbrachten.
> ...


da ich die Ecke ja ganz gut kenne darf der gute Kiter gerne seinen 2ten Geburtstag feiern . Gut das Du dar warst Peter und das Du so hartnäckig warst und ihn abgeschleppt hast #r


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## goeddoek (15. September 2008)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*

Die Aktion hätt' ich gern gesehen. Piet in knallroter Badehose, der a la David Hasselhoff die Leute rettet :q:q:q


Im Ernst - 1a Aktion, Piet #6 #6

Hochachtung vor deinem Verhalten #6 :m Schade nur, dass Du den überzeugen musstest, damit er heil an Land kommt #c


----------



## makreele (15. September 2008)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*

Moin,
sowas, drei Angler in der Bucht, alle im Board. Ich fand den Kiter eh mutig, denn die Wolkenformationen sahen wirklich beeindruckend aus..... Auf jeden Fall gute Aktion von Herrn Beckmann:m. Und sehr beeindruckend wie schnell man im Kajak von a nach b kommt (ohne Kiter im Schlepp). So schnell kann ich in Watbüx nicht rennen.
Vor der Steilküste hatte ich übrigens zwei kleine Gefärbte am Spiro mit brauner Fliege, die gleich wieder weg durften.
Wollte eigentlich in die Nacht angeln, aber die Sünden des Vorabends zwangen mich zur Aufgabe.
Ich werde mir so ein Kajak auf jeden Fall mal genauer ansehen...


----------



## Schutenpiet (16. September 2008)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*

@ Makreele. Tja so klein ist die Welt..:q ich finde es ganz gut, wenn man andere Bpoardis mal am Strand trifft.
Übrigens das mit der Kajakbesichtigung kann man ja mal hinbekommen..irgendwo an der Küste.

Hier übrigens noch ein Foto, welches die Frau von Klaus (KH61)
geschossen hat.


----------



## makreele (16. September 2008)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*

@AFS-Beckmann (Kajakbesichtigung): Au ja-ich verfolge einfach mal den Kajak Mitangeltrööt und melde mich dann mal wenn es passt....


----------



## kh61 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*

Hallo Peter,
War doch ne tolle Aktion mit dem Kitedrachen im schlepp |supergri.
Danke auch noch mal für die Probefahrt mit deinem Kajak, hat mir gut gefallen. Bin jetzt ein neuer Kajakfan (aber ohne Kitedrachen), muß bloß erst das nötige Kleingeld haben. Mein Guideline BB muß also noch ein bischen halten.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Schutenpiet (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*

#hHallo...am kommenden Sonntag Mitangler gesucht !!
Nachmittags gehts los. Unter anderem auf Leos und Mefo.
Ort noch nicht ganz entschieden, sieht aber im Moment nach Dahme aus.


Peter


----------



## Schutenpiet (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*

|wavey: Moiiin... am Sonntag, wenn der Wind so wird, wie angemeldet, geht´s nach Dazendorf.
Hat noch einer Lust mit zu paddeln?

Peter


----------



## Blindfischer (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*

jup

#6


----------



## Schutenpiet (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*

Supi ich hallofonier noch mal in den nächsten Tagen :q





Blindfischer schrieb:


> jup
> 
> #6


----------



## Schutenpiet (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*

Moiin am Sonnabend soll ja herrliche Bedingungen zum Paddeln zwingen :q:q  also geht´s los, diesmal mit Sohn und Rennschute :q:q

Piet


----------



## Schutenpiet (28. November 2008)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*

#h  wann:Sonntag vormittags von ca 1100 bis in die Dämmerung
Ort: Je nach Wind und Wetter.
Wer paddelt mit??
Piet


----------



## macmarco (28. November 2008)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*

Mööönsch Peter... ich würde ja zuuuu gerne, aber ....du weißt ja...Samstag gehts rund


----------



## Schutenpiet (28. November 2008)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> Mööönsch Peter... ich würde ja zuuuu gerne, aber ....du weißt ja...Samstag gehts rund



 ich werde am Sonntag dahin fahren, wo die dicken Dinger stehen   mal sehn ob´s funzt...die 23 cm Gummifische mit den zarten 06-er Haken liegen schon parat.
Parallel dazu mit kleineren GuFIs probieren.
Werde auf jeden Fall neue Gefilde antesten.

Piet


----------



## Schutenpiet (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*

#h  Am Sonnabend noch jemand, der paddelt? Wir wollen nach D. in SH. ab ca 1100 Tango Papa  :q:q
2 yaks sind somit auf dem Wasser...

Piet


----------



## macmarco (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*

Ja ja, morgen früh geit dat los


----------



## Schwarzwusel (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*

Na denn viel Spass und dicke Dorsche......#6


----------



## macmarco (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Na denn viel Spass und dicke Dorsche......#6


Danke, danke, wir wissen ja wo wir hin müssen :q


----------



## Schwarzwusel (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> wir wissen ja wo wir hin müssen :q


 #6#6#6


----------



## Schutenpiet (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*

So, endlich wieder zuhause :q:q
Heute vor Dahme, geschätzte, und nach Wetteronline bestätigte 6 Bft in Böen mit Sicherheit 7 |uhoh:
Ich hatte einen Anfasser, der sich jedoch direkt vor der Handlandung verabschiedet hat...leider.
Marco hat aber einen ordentlichen Dorsch gefangen.
Wir hatten noch mehrere Anfasser, konnten die aber nicht verwerten. Bei den Windstärken auch nicht ganz so leicht.
Marco musste seinen Anker zurücklassen, weil der sich verhakt hatte, und sich nicht mehr lösen ließ.
Ich habe heute das erste Mal mit einer Kugel(5 Kg) geankert.. geht super. Hält genauso, kann sich aber nicht so schnell verhaken. Ich denke mal, dass Marco sich auch noch äußert |supergri

Piet


----------



## macmarco (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Ich habe heute das erste Mal mit einer Kugel(5 Kg) geankert.. geht super. Hält genauso, kann sich aber nicht so schnell verhaken. Ich denke mal, dass Marco sich auch noch äußert |supergri
> 
> Piet



Wat soll ich noch sagen....

84,5 cm Dorsch :vik::vik:

Aso, zur empfehlen ist diese Ankerkugel wirklich.... Mein schöner Anker :c:c


----------



## Meerforellenfan (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> Wat soll ich noch sagen....
> 
> 84,5 cm Dorsch :vik::vik:
> 
> Aso, zur empfehlen ist diese Ankerkugel wirklich.... Mein schöner Anker :c:c



Petri, ein klasse Dorsch und das bei dem Wetter mit dem Teil hättest Du ja glatt kentern können :q


----------



## Schutenpiet (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*



Meerforellenfan schrieb:


> Petri, ein klasse Dorsch und das bei dem Wetter mit dem Teil hättest Du ja glatt kentern können :q



Zum Glück kann so ein Kajak nicht nur größere Insassen, sondern  auch große Wellen und Fische vertragen  |supergri
Peter


----------



## gallus (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*

He Marco,

wo bleibt das Bild vom Superdorsch?


----------



## Blindfischer (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> Wat soll ich noch sagen....
> 
> 84,5 cm Dorsch :vik::vik:
> 
> Aso, zur empfehlen ist diese Ankerkugel wirklich.... Mein schöner Anker :c:c




Petri zum Fang, 

kauf Dir einfach n hässlichen Anker, dann ist der Verlust besser zu verschmerzen :q

@piet: bist heut wieder draussen, nochmal besacken? 

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Schutenpiet (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*

Gleich geht´s an die Küste :q:q
Werde nachher(so gegen 1100) an die Küste fahren..wie´s aussieht wird es WH, da wir leider Ostwind haben. Mal sehen, ob die Dickköpfe alle eine rote MÜtze aufhaben. :q 

Piet


----------



## Schutenpiet (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*

Viiieleicht auch Pelzerhaken, sieht zumindest auf der Webcam gut aus :q
Piet


----------



## Dorschminister (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*

Moin Peter, ich glaube wenn ich heute morgen um 10Uhr mich zum fischen verabschieden würde dann gäbe es von meiner Holden ein blaues Auge. Aber ich muss gestehen ich bin ein bisschen neidisch und wünsch dir ein fettes Petri.


----------



## Schutenpiet (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*



Dorschminister schrieb:


> Moin Peter, ich glaube wenn ich heute morgen um 10Uhr mich zum fischen verabschieden würde dann gäbe es von meiner Holden ein blaues Auge. Aber ich muss gestehen ich bin ein bisschen neidisch und wünsch dir ein fettes Petri.



Meine Frau als Ärztin findet Bewegung an der frischen Luft nach all dem Futtern gut 
Dient ja der Werterhaltung :q

Piet


----------



## Dorschminister (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Meine Frau als Ärztin findet Bewegung an der frischen Luft nach all dem Futtern gut
> Dient ja der Werterhaltung :q
> 
> Piet


 Intressanter Denkansatz vielleicht sollte ich es meiner Frau so erklären und wenn es nichts gebracht hat kann ich ja zu deiner Frau kommen und die Platzwunden behandeln lassen.


----------



## macmarco (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Dient ja der Werterhaltung :q
> 
> Piet


|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes Ist der Wertverlust nicht größer im Alter, als die Erhaltung????????????????????????:q


----------



## Schutenpiet (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes Ist der Wertverlust nicht größer im Alter, als die Erhaltung????????????????????????:q



|rolleyes  Nee Nee junger Mann, wenn man 50 ist, verteidigt man ja den Restwert... Der Verlust findet im Alter zwischen 20 und 35 statt, durch exessive Lebensweisen, die einen bis spät in den Tag hinein an'sBett fesseln, und ähnliche Dinge.;
:m
Piet


----------



## macmarco (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Der Verlust findet im Alter zwischen 20 und 35 statt, durch exessive Lebensweisen, die einen bis spät in den Tag hinein an'sBett fesseln, und ähnliche Dinge.;
> :m
> Piet


;+;+;+ Weiß jetzt nicht was du meinst  Manchmal sind aber auch die "exessiven" Dinge auch ganz angenehm und im jungen Alter kann es der Körper ja nun noh mehr ab, als im hohen, nääch Peter????


----------



## Schutenpiet (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*

#h So und jetzt wieder zum Thema: Heute war ich mit der Schute zuerst auf Strand- und dann auf Dorschsuche.
Ersteres war nicht so einfach, wie die Wetterdaten vorgaukelten, den statt eines Ostwindes erwarteten mich und Christoph Winde, die immer weiter auf Nord gingen. Daher war Dahme erledigt, und Weißenhaus zeigte auch schon phasenweise weiße Kronen auf dem Wasser...also ab nach Neuteschendorf.
Dort war auch gepflegter Wellengang, aber keine sich brechenden Wellen dabei. Strand war gefunden, also Boot aufgerödlt..und los |rolleyes   Auf dem Wasser versuchte sich schon ein Bellybootfischer, der 4 Leos hatte. Ich verlegte mich auf die Taktik gegenanpaddeln, und dann in der Drift angeln. Hierbei erfasste ich den Seekarteneintrag :unreiner Grund..;+
Ich hatte einige Male Deutschland am Haken...bei einem Mal verlor ich einen Gummifisch Motoroil Glitzer. Nach Drei Driften, 5 Bissen,( Die Dorsche haben alle unheimlich vorsichtig gebissen.) einem verwertbaren Dorsch war dieser schöne und anstrengende Tag an der Küste vorbei.  Er hatte seinen Reiz durch das Wetter gepaart mit der Paddelei.PS Ich hab dann endlich auch gemerkt, dass es die Autobahnauffahrt Dazendorf nicht mehr gibt
Piet


----------



## Schutenpiet (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*

im jungen Alter kann es der Körper ja nun noh mehr ab, als im hohen, nääch Peter????[/QUOTE]

Dat muss er auf Grund der mangelnden Erfahrung auch :m
Piet


----------



## Dorschminister (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*

Moin zusammen,
ich möchte morgen mal wieder mit dem SOT los hat jemand Lust mit zukommen, dachte so an Dahme und so gegen 10Uhr.


----------



## macmarco (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*



Dorschminister schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> ich möchte morgen mal wieder mit dem SOT los hat jemand Lust mit zukommen, dachte so an Dahme und so gegen 10Uhr.



Hmmmm... ich glaub, da kann ich wohl mal mitkommen :vik:
Auch wenn er Wind nen bissl doll wird, aber wat solls :q


----------



## macmarco (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Obwohl... Windfinder sagt 5-6 Bft. voraus?? Willste wirklich raus???


----------



## Dorschminister (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*

uppps das ging aber fix, das freut mich aber. Wollen wir uns  am TP treffen?  Wind ist mit 5 aus West eigentlich gar nicht mal so schlecht.


----------



## Schwarzwusel (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*

5-6 aus West ist doch Ententeich in Dahme :q


----------



## macmarco (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*



Dorschminister schrieb:


> uppps das ging aber fix, das freut mich aber. Wollen wir uns  am TP treffen?  Wind ist mit 4 aus West eigentlich gar nicht mal so schlecht.


Naja...wird aufjedenfall eine Berg-u. Talfahrt :g
Muss ich mir ja doch noch morgen früh nen neuen Anker kaufen:q
Nagut, vielleicht so gegen halb 10??? kann net allzu lange morgen


----------



## Dorschminister (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*

wir können es sonst auch extrem kurzfristig machen und schauen uns vorher noch die Webcam von Dahme an und entscheiden dann, aber eigentlich hat Schwanzwurzel recht.
9:30Uhr ist auch OK.


----------



## macmarco (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*

Dann treffen wir uns da um halb 10... Und wenn wir dann nicht rauskommen sollten, fachsimpeln wir einfach über die Fänge, die wir hätten haben können    Also geht los!!!


----------



## Dorschminister (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*

jo so machen wir das


----------



## Schutenpiet (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*

Morgen ist Dorschsammeln vor Dahme :m
paddelt einer mit ?
Werde wohl, enn Wetter so kommt, wie angesagt, so gegen 11 da aufschlagen und dann der neuen Trendsportart " Outdoor offshore codfish searching" nachgehen 

Piet


----------



## Dorschminister (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Morgen ist Dorschsammeln vor Dahme :m
> paddelt einer mit ?
> Werde wohl, enn Wetter so kommt, wie angesagt, so gegen 11 da aufschlagen und dann der neuen Trendsportart " Outdoor offshore codfish searching" nachgehen
> 
> Piet



genau Du sammelst die Biester ein die wir heute extra für Dich drinnen gelassen haben:q:q viel Petri lass mal hören was los war.


----------



## Schutenpiet (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*

Leude Leude....Temperaturanstieg um fast 6 Grad, auflaufendes Wasser, Wind fast null, nachmittags mit soften 2-3 aus Ost
=Dorsch vor Dahme
allerdings nicht auf der Couch
:m

Piet


----------



## armyn (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*

moin piet
wo gibts denn diese kajaks zu kaufen und was kostet son teil.


----------



## Schutenpiet (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*



armyn schrieb:


> moin piet
> wo gibts denn diese kajaks zu kaufen und was kostet son teil.



Hast ´ne PN
Piet


----------



## Schutenpiet (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*

So :m 0921 in Grönau, werd jetzt das Boot auf´s Dach tüdeln...und denn geht´s los.

Piet


----------



## BB-cruiser (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*

  wieviele Peterle ??


----------



## Schutenpiet (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*

#6 fünf gute Rolli hab bericht in Belly und Kajakfänge gestellt :q
Piet


----------



## Magnumwerfer (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Hast ´ne PN
> Piet


 
Hätte auch gerne Infos über dein Kajak!

Vorab Danke


----------



## macmarco (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*

Werde aller Voraussicht nacham Samstag nach Dahme fahren und Leos ärgern...  
Wetter ist ja top !!!


----------



## Blindfischer (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*

Willst nich lieber Sonntach? Dann könnt ich mit.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## hornhechteutin (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*

Moin Moin ,
@FerkelFanTrödBesitzerMicmacmarco
Sonntag soll das Wetter besser werden und ich würde nach Sirksdorf fahren . Da auf 3-5 m schleppen und Leos fangen . Andy1608 war da mit dem Kleinboot unterwegs und hatte sehr gut Fisch Kontakt |supergri

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## macmarco (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Willst nich lieber Sonntach? Dann könnt ich mit.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Dirk



Na sie.... Leider kann ich am Sonntag nicht, da ich Handball spielen muss abends und meine Damen spielen morgends #c

Mir bleibt also leideer nur Samstag, also morgen


----------



## Dorschminister (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*

Ach schade wäre morgen gerne mit gekommen, schaffe es aber leider zeitlich dieses WE nicht, zumal ich schon ein wenig gepimpt habe und nun auch mal testen will wie es mit der neuen "Ankervorrichtung" funzt. Werde zwischendurch mal hier schauen http://www.wetter.com/webcams_galerien/webcams/webcam_ansicht/?wid=3026 vielleicht sehe ich Dich ja gerade im Drill.


----------



## macmarco (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*



Dorschminister schrieb:


> Werde zwischendurch mal hier schauen http://www.wetter.com/webcams_galerien/webcams/webcam_ansicht/?wid=3026 vielleicht sehe ich Dich ja gerade im Drill.



Werde die Fische für dich in die Cam halten :vik:


----------



## Schutenpiet (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*

#h Guten Tag liebe Leser...ich habe eben über Funk gehört, dass ein gewisser M.D. aus Gr. Gr. ´nen Wa(h)ldorsch gelandet hat..
Warten gespannt auf Bericht und Bilder vom Spitzenkandidaten 
Piet


----------



## macmarco (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*

Guckt ihr hier 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=144132&page=2


----------



## djoerni (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kajak Mitangel trööt*

petri marco! schöne fische!


----------

